# Diabetes News 16/03/09



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

*A common virus may be the trigger for the development of many cases of diabetes, particularly in children, UK researchers have reported.
*http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7926026.stm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...od-diabetes-developed-British-scientists.html
http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/Child-vaccine-may-prevent-diabetes.5045776.jp

*Council debates diabetic taxi ban*
Diabetics who depend on insulin to control their condition may be banned from driving taxis in part of Nottinghamshire. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/nottinghamshire/7926181.stm

*Type 2 diabetes are being given medication too soon*
A news story about how one in three people with Type 2 diabetes are being given medication too soon, instead of being urged to eat better and do more exercise, according to a new study.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7929208.stm

*Napping could increase diabetes risk...
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7931508.stm

*Eating ourselves to death
*http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-wellbeing/health-news/eating-ourselves-to-death-britains-fat-epidemic-1639761.html


----------

